# Cypripedium candidum (from the MD disjunct population)



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2009)

This was probably my most harrowing orchid hunting experience.

These photos are of the lone Cypripedium candidum population in Maryland. The site is an extremely steep and crumbly limestone hill. The footing is extraordinarily poor. There is 5-10 foot limestone rock wall that has to be navigated (see habitat photo). It was a real pain with a tripod and a backpack full of camera gear.

After a quite a while of searching, I climbed out of a ravine and set my gear down out of frustration. While pondering if it was time to give up and turn back, I looked up and saw the pictured plant about two feet in front of me. The site was quite dangerous, and I was alone, so I didn't look for any other plants.


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2009)

any copperheads?


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> any copperheads?



I suppose I should've been paying more attention for those...

However, it was a cool morning, so they probably weren't very active.


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2009)

Interesting. Cyp. candidum grows in full sun in wet prairie here. How tall was this plant? It looks to be a good size.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm, the area looks a lot like the ledges in Grand Ledge. I might have to go see if there are any cyps there.


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2009)

a couple of west virginia natives my wife almost stepped on-


----------



## Candace (May 10, 2009)

I'm so glad you spotted one.


----------



## cdub (May 10, 2009)

Tsk, tsk. Some of my scariest moments are being alone in the field. Grab a partner next time! 

Funny how plants can sneak up on you when you least expect it! Nice find. You should share any notes or photographs you have with the local conservation service or natural heritage program. I'm sure they would be happy to receive some data on this special population.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2009)

cdub said:


> Tsk, tsk. Some of my scariest moments are being alone in the field. Grab a partner next time!
> 
> Funny how plants can sneak up on you when you least expect it! Nice find. You should share any notes or photographs you have with the local conservation service or natural heritage program. I'm sure they would be happy to receive some data on this special population.



A fellow grad student was planning on coming, but his dog got pretty badly injured, so he needed to stay home. Given the area, I'd say I played it fairly safe.

Also, PM/email me the address you want the Cyp. paper sent to! (assuming you don't have it already)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2009)

Fantastic that you got to see them in this highly unique habitat. It is even nicer that they still exist there. Thanks so much for the look. As for searching for things alone - that is my preferred method.


----------



## Nic (May 10, 2009)

Sweet! And in perfect condition, too. Any morels? This up in the Cumberland Gap region?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 11, 2009)

So cute. I'd like to see one sometime!


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2009)

glad that you have got some excellent pics of it!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

Great pics!!!!Great find!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2009)

Great find Kentuck! Glad you made it back to tell about it!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

Good eye. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Ernie (May 11, 2009)

We have candidum in Chi-town too! VERY different habitat. Prairie fens I think is an accurate description- very bright, pretty mucky. Mostly surrounded by a loose collection of knee-high grasses. The Cyp candidums actually seem to like the slightly raised mounds of earth and not so much the muddy areas if I remember right. They are hard to spot since the small flowers seem to hide under the leaves. I have pix from a couple years ago somewhere, maybe Leo and 'lil frog do too? 

-Ernie


----------



## Jorch (May 12, 2009)

Always nice to see a cyp in situ. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 12, 2009)

Ernie is right. Cyp candidum is a small plant. The local site I visit is in an industrial park, a small calcarious fen along a rail road right away. Wet in spring, it can get dry toward late summer. The candidums are above the wetter parts of the fen. But they are in areas low than where the milkweeds and other succulents live.


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2009)

congratulations on finding the plants and surviving to make it back to post pictures!


----------

